# Verticutter in the OKC area?



## T-Roy Jenkins (Apr 24, 2017)

I know there are a few people from around OKC on the forum. I've looked at Home Depot to rent and been watching Craigslist and Facebook but I haven't had any luck. Does anybody know of somewhere in the area to rent a verticutter? Thanks!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Got a Sunbelt Rentals near by? They might.


----------



## OState_Patriot (Apr 5, 2017)

I am interested in the post as well. We have called about every rental place in OKC area with no luck. I did try a slit seeder last year with OK results. This spring I will try the flail type power dethacher.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I couldn't find one in central OKlahoma.

I purchased a Electric Dethatcher last year and was impressed with it. For the cost of a weekend rental you could buy an electric unit.

Here is my review: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=41


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It appears the Vonhaus isn't available anymore, you might look into this unit:

Sun Joe AJ801E 12 Amp 12.6" Electric Scarifier Plus Lawn Dethatcher with Collection Bag

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FEATL2I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Mh.QAbT27XMVS


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

It's a bit of a drive but ABC rental in Tulsa has verticutters for rent.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Sunbelt rental website says they have them. $60/day.


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks everybody. Sunbelt said they wouldn't ship one in for a one-day rental. All they have in the area are Det Hatcher/overseeders.



Redtenchu said:


> It appears the Vonhaus isn't available anymore, you might look into this unit:
> 
> Sun Joe AJ801E 12 Amp 12.6" Electric Scarifier Plus Lawn Dethatcher with Collection Bag
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FEATL2I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Mh.QAbT27XMVS


Is thatching okay to do here? I tried a few areas when I first moved down here and it seemed to take a couple years for the areas to recover. I might give it a shot next year if I can beat the preemergent.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The Joe Sun I linked has a scarification cartdrige like the VonHaus I reviewed. I'm surprised to hear it took years for your Bermuda to recover. Are you sure it's not zoysia?


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins (Apr 24, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Are you sure it's not zoysia?


That was a different house, three moves and 8 years ago. I'm pretty sure it was Bermuda. It was the OKC builder special. It was also sod that hadn't set too great over a winter, so who knows what all the issues were.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@T-Roy Jenkins I see!

Established Bermuda with 6-8 hours of sunlight, and a little rain will recover quickly. Add some proper fertilizer applications and frequent mowings, you'll recover from almost anything.


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

I am in OKC also.

Any luck finding a verticutter local?


----------



## T-Roy Jenkins (Apr 24, 2017)

Browdis said:


> I am in OKC also.
> 
> Any luck finding a verticutter local?


Nope. I gave up and just scalped lower.


----------

